# Updateproblem: WTP 3.02 auf 3.1



## CiD (17. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

Ich fahre Eclipse 3.4.1 SDK x64 unter Vista mit JDK 1.6.10x64.

Ich hab mir vor ca. 2 Wochen das WTP v3.02 über den p2 installiert. Heute wo ich mal wieder ein complete-update machen wollte bekomme ich den Fehler:

```
Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
Cannot find a solution satisfying the following requirements Match
[requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.ant.optional.junit/[3.2.0,3.2.0]].
```

Woran es nun genau liegt weis ich bis jetzt noch nicht aber "org.eclipse.ant.optional.junit" in der Version 3.2.0 und 3.2.200 sind im "plugins"-Folder enthalten. Ein neuen workspace und "-clean" hab ich auch schon probiert aber leider ohne Erfolg. :? 
Ich bekomme diesen Fehler btw. auch wenn ich andere Plugins updaten möchte z.B. FindBugs.

Weis jemand Rat oder kann anderwie helfen ? Danke


----------



## Gast (17. Nov 2008)

Hast du irgendein Plugin etwa "manuell" installiert?


----------



## CiD (18. Nov 2008)

Ja ich hab 4 weitere Plugins im "dropins"-Folder:
- PDT (verwende immer latest Nightly)
- DLTK (Version vom 05.11.2008, Voraussetzung für PDT)
- Jigloo (testweise, stable 4.2)
- jDocEditor (Version 3.1)

Alle Separat in eigenem Folder. Selbst wenn ich diese aus dem "dropins" entferne und einen neuen workspace verwende taucht dieser Fehler auf.
Ich hab auch die Möglichen Updates einzeln deselektiert, nur wenn keines mehr selektiert ist kann ich "updaten". Sobald ich irgendeins wieder selektiere kommt der gleiche Fehler.  ???:L 
In der error.log steht auch nichts weiter drin, eben nur dieser Fehler.  :? 

Ich hab eine ganze menge Plugins drin und diesen Fehler schon einmal gehabt, allerdings hat er sich dann von allein verflüchtigt ohne das ich irgendein Plugin deinstallieren musste  :bahnhof:

Noch was nebenbei:
Ich hab das RAP v.1.1 installiert kann aber das Target nicht downloaden:

```
Failed execute command: org.eclipse.rap.ui.intro.installTarget
Failed to install target platform.
```

Irgenwer ne Idee ?


----------



## CiD (18. Nov 2008)

Entschuldigt für den Doppelpost   

Nachtrag:

Mittlerweile ist es egal was ich mache, ob updaten, Installieren oder deinstallieren, ich bekomme immer diesen einzigen Fehler angezeigt  :x  :bloed:


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2008)

versuch mal -initialize -clean. Wenn's nicht hilft kann das schwierig werden, denn p2 ist leider noch sehr verbuggt bei komplizierten Setups (linked locations usw.)
Schau mal in die log welches Bundle nicht geladen werden konnte und versuch es zu deinstallieren.
Eventuell musst du das fehlerhafte Teil aus deiner bundles.info löschen...


----------



## CiD (18. Nov 2008)

Danke für den Tip 

Aber anscheinend hat das nichts gebracht 
Mit den Parametern startet Eclipse garnicht bzw. öffnet sich kein Fenster aber ein Prozess wird für ca. 2-3 Minuten gestartet mit 100% CPU last der sich selbst wieder beendet.

Hier mal meine error.log:

```
!SESSION 2008-11-18 13:14:11.676 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20080911-1700
java.version=1.6.0_10
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86_64, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86_64

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.filesystem 1 1 2008-11-18 13:14:15.746
!MESSAGE Could not load library: localfile_1_0_0.dll.  This library provides platform-specific optimizations for certain file system operations.  This library is not present on all platforms, so this may not be an error.  The resources plug-in will safely fall back to using java.io.File functionality.
!STACK 0
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no localfile_1_0_0 in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1709)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1030)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.filesystem.local.LocalFileNatives.<clinit>(LocalFileNatives.java:32)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.filesystem.local.LocalFile.fetchInfo(LocalFile.java:141)
	at org.eclipse.core.filesystem.provider.FileStore.fetchInfo(FileStore.java:277)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.localstore.FileSystemResourceManager.read(FileSystemResourceManager.java:708)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.SaveManager.restoreMetaInfo(SaveManager.java:797)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.SaveManager.restoreMetaInfo(SaveManager.java:777)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.SaveManager.restore(SaveManager.java:663)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.SaveManager.startup(SaveManager.java:1326)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.startup(Workspace.java:1953)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.open(Workspace.java:1716)
	at org.eclipse.core.resources.ResourcesPlugin.start(ResourcesPlugin.java:376)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:252)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:320)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:114)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:386)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1212)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 2 0 2008-11-18 13:14:16.172
!MESSAGE Warnings while parsing the key bindings from the 'org.eclipse.ui.commands' extension point
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.ui 2 0 2008-11-18 13:14:16.173
!MESSAGE Cannot bind to an undefined command: plug-in='com.aptana.ide.editors', id='org.eclipse.ui.edit.text.openExternalFile'

!ENTRY org.eclipse.jface 2 0 2008-11-18 13:14:32.909
!MESSAGE Keybinding conflicts occurred.  They may interfere with normal accelerator operation.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.jface 2 0 2008-11-18 13:14:32.909
!MESSAGE A conflict occurred for ALT+SHIFT+D R:
Binding(ALT+SHIFT+D R,
	ParameterizedCommand(Command(org.eclipse.rap.ui.launch.RAPLaunchShortcut.debug,Debug RAP Application,
		Debug RAP Application,
		Category(org.eclipse.debug.ui.category.run,Run/Debug,Run/Debug command category,true),
		,
		,,true),null),
	org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration,
	org.eclipse.ui.contexts.window,,,system)
Binding(ALT+SHIFT+D R,
	ParameterizedCommand(Command(org.eclipse.wst.server.launchShortcut.debug,Debug on Server,
		Debug the current selection on a server,
		Category(org.eclipse.debug.ui.category.run,Run/Debug,Run/Debug command category,true),
		,
		,,true),null),
	org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration,
	org.eclipse.ui.contexts.window,,,system)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.jface 2 0 2008-11-18 13:14:32.909
!MESSAGE A conflict occurred for ALT+SHIFT+X R:
Binding(ALT+SHIFT+X R,
	ParameterizedCommand(Command(org.eclipse.rap.ui.launch.RAPLaunchShortcut.run,Run RAP Application,
		Run RAP Application,
		Category(org.eclipse.debug.ui.category.run,Run/Debug,Run/Debug command category,true),
		,
		,,true),null),
	org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration,
	org.eclipse.ui.contexts.window,,,system)
Binding(ALT+SHIFT+X R,
	ParameterizedCommand(Command(org.eclipse.wst.server.launchShortcut.run,Run on Server,
		Run the current selection on a server,
		Category(org.eclipse.debug.ui.category.run,Run/Debug,Run/Debug command category,true),
		,
		,,true),null),
	org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration,
	org.eclipse.ui.contexts.window,,,system)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.jface 2 0 2008-11-18 13:14:32.909
!MESSAGE A conflict occurred for ALT+SHIFT+X P:
Binding(ALT+SHIFT+X P,
	ParameterizedCommand(Command(net.sf.simpletest.eclipse.puShortcut.run,Run PHPUnit2,
		Run PHPUnit2,
		Category(org.eclipse.debug.ui.category.run,Run/Debug,Run/Debug command category,true),
		,
		,,true),null),
	org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration,
	org.eclipse.ui.contexts.window,,,system)
Binding(ALT+SHIFT+X P,
	ParameterizedCommand(Command(org.eclipse.pde.ui.junitWorkbenchShortcut.run,Run JUnit Plug-in Test,
		Run JUnit Plug-in Test,
		Category(org.eclipse.debug.ui.category.run,Run/Debug,Run/Debug command category,true),
		,
		,,true),null),
	org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration,
	org.eclipse.ui.contexts.window,,,system)

!ENTRY com.aptana.ide.framework.jaxer 1 0 2008-11-18 13:14:33.467
!MESSAGE (Build 1.2.0.018852) [INFO] (Build 1.2.0.018852) [INFO] Starting jetty server to host internal Jaxer console at 127.0.0.1:8300

!ENTRY com.aptana.ide.framework.jaxer 1 0 2008-11-18 13:14:33.501
!MESSAGE (Build 1.2.0.018852) [INFO] (Build 1.2.0.018852) [INFO] Hosting internal Jaxer Shell at:/D:/installed/Eclipse_3.4/plugins/com.aptana.ide.framework.jaxer.server.win32_1.2.0.018852/jam/jaxer/aptana/tools/shell-studio/

!ENTRY com.aptana.ide.framework.jaxer 1 0 2008-11-18 13:14:33.501
!MESSAGE (Build 1.2.0.018852) [INFO] (Build 1.2.0.018852) [INFO] Internal Jaxer Shell URL:[url]http://127.0.0.1:8300/index.html[/url]

!ENTRY com.aptana.ide.core 1 0 2008-11-18 13:14:33.502
!MESSAGE (Build 1.2.0.018852) [INFO] (Build 1.2.0.018852) [INFO] Clean preference: false

!ENTRY com.aptana.ide.core 1 0 2008-11-18 13:14:35.605
!MESSAGE (Build 1.2.0.018852) [INFO] Check location C:\Users\Rico\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\ for default profile

!ENTRY com.aptana.ide.core 1 0 2008-11-18 13:14:35.608
!MESSAGE (Build 1.2.0.018852) [INFO] Profiles found: C:\Users\Rico\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\f6oz3zaj.default

!ENTRY com.aptana.ide.core 1 0 2008-11-18 13:14:35.609
!MESSAGE (Build 1.2.0.018852) [INFO] Default profile was found at C:\Users\Rico\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\f6oz3zaj.default

!ENTRY com.aptana.ide.intro 1 0 2008-11-18 13:14:48.496
!MESSAGE (Build 1.2.0.018852) [INFO] Unchanged feature store

!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:11.293
!MESSAGE Problems resolving provisioning plan.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:11.293
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from com.aptana.ide.feature.xul.feature.group 1.2.0.018852 to requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.atf.mozilla.swt.browser.win32.win32.x86/[0.2.1.v200703161053,0.2.1.v200703161053].
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:11.293
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from com.aptana.ide.feature.xul.feature.group 1.2.0.018852 to requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.mozilla.xulrunner.win32.win32.x86/[1.8.1.3-20070404,1.8.1.3-20070404].
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:11.293
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from com.aptana.ide.xul 1.0.0.018852 to requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.atf.mozilla.ide.core/0.0.0.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 4 0 2008-11-18 13:15:12.917
!MESSAGE Problems resolving provisioning plan.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:12.917
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from com.aptana.ide.xul 1.0.0.018852 to requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.atf.mozilla.ide.core/0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:12.917
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from com.aptana.ide.feature.xul.feature.group 1.2.0.018852 to requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.atf.mozilla.swt.browser.win32.win32.x86/[0.2.1.v200703161053,0.2.1.v200703161053].
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:12.917
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from com.aptana.ide.feature.xul.feature.group 1.2.0.018852 to requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.mozilla.xulrunner.win32.win32.x86/[1.8.1.3-20070404,1.8.1.3-20070404].
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 4 0 2008-11-18 13:15:12.917
!MESSAGE No solution found because the problem in C:\Users\Rico\AppData\Local\Temp\p2Encoding33750.opb is unsatisfiable.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui 4 10005 2008-11-18 13:15:18.020
!MESSAGE Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui 4 10005 2008-11-18 13:15:18.020
!MESSAGE Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 4 1 2008-11-18 13:15:18.020
!MESSAGE Cannot find a solution satisfying the following requirements Match[requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.ant.optional.junit/[3.2.0,3.2.0]].
```

Ich kann in der log nichts beunruhigendes finden. Sieht eigentlich noch vertretbar aus. Wenn ich ein Update ausführe erscheint dort auch nichts neues ausser die besagte Fehlermeldung.
Aber vieleicht erkennt ja doch wer den Fehler.

BTW: Eine bundles.info existiert bei mir nicht. Ich hab Eclipse 3.4.1 x64 auf Vistax64 mit JDK 1.6.10x64.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2008)

CiD hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für den Tip
> 
> Aber anscheinend hat das nichts gebracht
> Mit den Parametern startet Eclipse garnicht bzw. öffnet sich kein Fenster aber ein Prozess wird für ca. 2-3 Minuten gestartet mit 100% CPU last der sich selbst wieder beendet.


Genau das soll auch passieren  :wink: 

Die sehen nicht gut aus:

```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:11.293
!MESSAGE Problems resolving provisioning plan.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:11.293
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from com.aptana.ide.feature.xul.feature.group 1.2.0.018852 to requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.atf.mozilla.swt.browser.win32.win32.x86/[0.2.1.v200703161053,0.2.1.v200703161053].
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:11.293
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from com.aptana.ide.feature.xul.feature.group 1.2.0.018852 to requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.mozilla.xulrunner.win32.win32.x86/[1.8.1.3-20070404,1.8.1.3-20070404].
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:11.293
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from com.aptana.ide.xul 1.0.0.018852 to requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.atf.mozilla.ide.core/0.0.0.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 4 0 2008-11-18 13:15:12.917
!MESSAGE Problems resolving provisioning plan.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:12.917
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from com.aptana.ide.xul 1.0.0.018852 to requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.atf.mozilla.ide.core/0.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:12.917
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from com.aptana.ide.feature.xul.feature.group 1.2.0.018852 to requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.atf.mozilla.swt.browser.win32.win32.x86/[0.2.1.v200703161053,0.2.1.v200703161053].
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2008-11-18 13:15:12.917
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from com.aptana.ide.feature.xul.feature.group 1.2.0.018852 to requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.mozilla.xulrunner.win32.win32.x86/[1.8.1.3-20070404,1.8.1.3-20070404].
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 4 0 2008-11-18 13:15:12.917
!MESSAGE No solution found because the problem in C:\Users\Rico\AppData\Local\Temp\p2Encoding33750.opb is unsatisfiable.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui 4 10005 2008-11-18 13:15:18.020
!MESSAGE Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui 4 10005 2008-11-18 13:15:18.020
!MESSAGE Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 4 1 2008-11-18 13:15:18.020
!MESSAGE Cannot find a solution satisfying the following requirements Match[requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.ant.optional.junit/[3.2.0,3.2.0]].
```


----------



## CiD (18. Nov 2008)

OMG...danke Dir..hab ich garnicht gesehen   
Vier Augen sehen manchmal doch mehr als nur zwei  

Aptana hat ein Firefox plugin zum debuggen der JavaScript-Scripte und das läuft auf 32Bit (Mozilla, ATF, XUL = Embedded Browser Plugin), das ist der Fehler  :roll: 

Ich habs deinstalliert und nun geht wieder alles  

Hatte schon bammel das ich Eclipse nochmal neu aufsetzen darf, 1,4 GB Eclipse und etwas mehr als 15 Plugins is schon ne ganz scheene arbeit ^^

Riesen Dank  für deine Hilfe, Wildcard, spitze    :toll:  :applaus:


----------

